

Obama Takes a Crucial Step on Climate Change - lkurtz
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/opinion/obama-takes-a-crucial-step-on-climate-change.html

======
stephengillie
Something that came up in another thread today [1] is the LLNL graphs about
how energy is generated and used [2]. From these, it's apparent that _about 2
/3_ of the input energy for electricity generation becomes waste output
instead of usable output.

Improving the efficiency of electricity generation _must_ be one of the keys
to Clean Energy.

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994294)

[2][https://flowcharts.llnl.gov/content/assets/docs/2014_United-...](https://flowcharts.llnl.gov/content/assets/docs/2014_United-
States_Energy.pdf)

~~~
skorecky
Yes, this problem is often overlooked. I really wish the government would put
more funding and research into things like thorium reactors and other types of
reactors.

